# Laser Transmitter



## paddz (6. September 2006)

Hi @ all,

ich hab mir mal die Folgen von Hack.5 (Video Podcast über verschiedene Computertehmen) runtergeladen und da bauen die in der Folge 6 einen Laser Transmitter.

Im Video ist auch ein Link zur original Seite angegeben : http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/light/light.html#laser_communicator.

Ich möchte diesen Transmitter gerene mal aufbauen, scheitere aber daran, den richtigen transformator zu finden.

Weis von euch jemand einen Trafo mit 1k Ohm eingang und 8 Ohm ausgang, mit dem sowas funktionieren würde?
Eventuell bei reichelt oder conrad?

MfG
 paddz


----------

